

Android, Tipping Points and Western Electronics Entrepreneurship - _srobertson
http://open.neurostechnology.com/content/future-hardware

======
orangecat
Could be. One of my pie-in-the-sky ideas is a heads-up display in glasses
using eye tracking or hand gestures for input. If I ever actually tried to
build that, using Android as a base would be the obvious choice.

------
dasil003
Why so few upvotes on this story? I think it's a pretty interesting analysis.

~~~
Qz
Maybe people haven't bothered to read it all the way through...

